# Hello From Central Florida



## Astrocycler (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello All,

My interest in beekeeping just began in December. All my equipment is now in boxes in the family room. Good news... my bride wants to be a beekeeper also. Have been to two beekeeping classes at the U of F Extension Service. Getting ready for the UF Bee College in March.

We live in Osteen, Florida, which is on the I-4 corridor about halfway between Daytona Beach and Orlando. 

Getting two hive of bees in April... can't wait.

Looking forward to being on the forum... lots to learn.

Have fun,

Ed


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

You have joined a wonderful family. 

I think that it is incredible that both you and your wife both want to be beeks. It means that there be no arguments when it is time to expand, when two becomes four and four becomes eight. 

There is alot of info here on the site. You may want to read up on Small Hive Beetle and the various controls that other beeks use as I think that pest is likely to be in your neck of the woods.

Again, since you are new, definitely post your questions to this forum and the more experienced beeks will definitely share their experiences and you will get alot of guidance from them. Welcome!!


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

welcome to bee source,your in good place to keep bees I love orange honey.
Don


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome fellow Floridian.


----------



## B Reeves (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome, 
It is important to get your bees/Queens from sombody who doesnt treat or at the maximum uses powdered sugar, I probably have small hive beetle in all my hives, I dont worry about them, if the bees cant handle the Varroa that is when shb makes their move. Have fun
Bob


----------



## Astrocycler (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome, folks. One thing I have learned in two months is the beekeeper community is a friendly helpful one.

Have fun,

Ed


----------



## DebCP (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome-from Bradenton/Sarasota area. I went to Bee College last year and it was great. I think you'll get a lot out of it and good luck with your hives.

Deb


----------



## dennis2021 (May 4, 2010)

Welcome, even though i'm new here too. I am in Deltona. My wife and I are looking into being beek's too. We are going to a beekeepers class on May 23rd. 
So, did you get your bees yet? If so, how's it going?

Dennis


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

There is a Bee College every Fall too. This year it is in Fort Myers. The exact date is not posted yet.


----------

